# How to Cut your Dog's Nails



## Midian

*Cutting you dog's nails can turn into quite a struggle, but with the proper tools and technique your dog won't mind nail trimming day. Learn how the members at DogForums.com are clipping their dog's nails... - Dave|Xoxide*

When we got our dog, the previous owner let us know that he does not do well at a groomer, vet...
Therefore he has never had his nails cut. I decided to take him into a pet place just to see what it would cost. The lady offered to do it for free. He would not let her anywhere near him, growling and snapping. after a while she was able to pet him but that was all.
I decided not to add anymore stress then what he was under so we left.
Now the previous owner did have a vet clinic that are familiar with him but it is a far drive for a nail trim. She has said he got so nervous once he popped a blood vessel in his eye.
I want to try to take him in and get him muzzled first but I dont want to add that stress to him. I have heard about getting them something to knock them out first but the point is no one can touch him other then me or my boyfriend.

I wont cut his nails cuz I am to afraid. any suggestions?


----------



## all4thedogs

Start small. Start by having him lay down and touch his nails. Praise and give him treats. Once he is fine with that, touch them with the clippers (dont actually clip), praise and treats. Next clip 1 nail, praise and treats, then 2 nails and so on. This will take months! But its worth the effort

Many dogs do better with a dremel. I use a dremel to do my dogs nails and dont have a problem. 

If they nails are really bad right now, ask the vet about a tranq, and have him clip them short, and then start the process I stated above.


----------



## exotic

I use a dremel on my dogs. It can take some time to get used to it, but it's worth it IMO.


----------



## all4thedogs

Hey Midian, where in MO are you? I live just outside of Springfield


----------



## Cbaker

Could you please describe what your doing with the dremel ? Like what attachment are you using ect ?

It sounds like an idea that would work lol but I wouldnt know what bit to use.


----------



## Alpha

I use nail clippers, I do plan on getting a dremel but only to smooth out the edges and work on their shape.

Clipping is not that hard to do at all. Really, you just have to learn first, about dogs nails, in relativity to their quicks. Where the quick is, how can you see it. 

As mentioned just do small bits at a time.

And the longer a dogs nails are, the longer the quick is. You have to slowly, gradually, recede the quick, my clipping the nails as short as possible.

Clipping is really quite simple. Getting a dog used to getting their nails clipped, and at least tolerating it, is really quite simple. BUT with a dog that is terrified, it will take some time.

As mentioned, LOTS of treats and praise in a calm environment.

What I would do:

1. Pick a place where their nails will ALWAYS be cut. A calm place out of the way.
2. Start sessions out, by just getting the dog to lie down on it's side. I place my leg over the dogs shoulder, just in case they move. (Bird chirps someone knocks at the door etc)
3. Feed plenty of treats! And praise! But do not get over excited and NO baby-talk! LOL
4. In a few days I'd begin just placing the clippers on the dogs nails, treat.

After weeks of this, until the dog was comfortable with this routine. I'd begin clipping. Small bits, not too close to the quick... It can get touchy the closer you get. One foot at a time. No getting up between feet though. Small breaks of treats, pats and praise. No yelling! No baby talk. Just in a calm tone, "Your fine."

It takes me about 2 minutes a dog, from getting them down and getting set, to clipping and finally a few treats when I'm done, while their still lying down. I don't allow them to jump up as soon as I'm done.

I hope I explained myself well and good luck! 

Oh, and as mentioned, until you can get started on working out this problem, I'd most likely take the dogs to the vet as well to get the nails clipped.


----------



## mrbingley

all4thedogs said:


> Start small. Start by having him lay down and touch his nails. Praise and give him treats. Once he is fine with that, touch them with the clippers (dont actually clip), praise and treats. Next clip 1 nail, praise and treats, then 2 nails and so on. This will take months! But its worth the effort
> 
> Many dogs do better with a dremel. I use a dremel to do my dogs nails and dont have a problem.
> 
> If they nails are really bad right now, ask the vet about a tranq, and have him clip them short, and then start the process I stated above.


I had to do this with my rescue dog (he's 55 lbs). It worked wonders. I gave him a treat after every nail was clipped. It changed nail clipping from a WWF showdown to a good experience.


----------



## primalspy

*Relating to the topic*

Hello, I have a question that relates to this topic. My wife and I just got a puppy labrador. I want to say that he is around 3 months old. 
I just tried to clip one of his sharp nails and he let out a little yelp...so I stopped in fear that maybe it is too soon. I have never had a "puppy" before. So my question is..."Do you have to wait until a certain age to cut the nails?" Also for those of you using the dremel, I believe that someone else asked what bit to use and soforth and no one answered. 
Thanks!


----------



## drfong

With the dremmel, just use a small sanding drum. The important part is to make sure you don't get the hair caught in the bit. This can be very bad if the have really furry paws.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro

Keep in mind (especially if his nails are black) that if his nails have been left untrimmed, his quicks will have grown out QUITE far - so you don't want to nick them! 

The best thing you can do is do 'tippings' every two weeks rather than full clips every 6-8. The tippings will help the quick recede back.

If you know how to follow ridges on the bottom side of the nails, it will let you know where the quick is - even on a black nail.


----------



## primalspy

Thank you to drfong & Meghan&Pedro for your input. It was helpful.
It appears that his nails had never been cut before. All I know is that they are incredibly sharp! Almost as sharp as a cat's nails but not quite.
Take care!


----------



## Akita

Well at least I know I am not crazy...I suggested a dremel and people looked at me like I was crazy...I don't think it will work on my dog due to the fur but I also had that idea...LOL


----------



## kfd0326

You can dremel when the dog has hairy feet it just requires a little more time. I have a sheltie that I only dremel her nails that is except for the dew claws. I've tried to cut them with trimmers, brought blood once as it was my first time with a nail trimmer and I thought I killed her. LOL I just trim the hair on the bottom of the pad with a small pair of bandage scissors (the blunt ends I find are safer and allow a closer trim of the feet. Then off with the dremel I go. Only use a sanding wheel, never a grinding stone and only touch each nail for a max of a couple of seconds so the nail does not get hot. After a couple of tries it gets easier.


----------



## animalcraker

If your dog has furry feet and you want to use a dremel, you can use a stocking/panty hose. Just put their paw into the stocking, as you would your own foot, and make small holes in the bottom that you can push the nails through. That way you can dremel the nails without the hair being in the way.


----------



## pogodiablo

My dog needs his nails trimmed, but when i do trim them he scratches us really bad, he doesnt mean it.. but it hurts whether thier clipped or not, any suggestions?.. he's a 1 1/2 year old brittany spaniel


----------



## kfd0326

One option you can do after you trim the nails, take an emery board and just give a quick file of each nail. Before I started to Dremel (which does both trim and file at the same time) I used to trim my sheltie's nails and then first take the rough side of the emery board to remove any snags from the sides and underneath and then finish each nail off with the fine side. She didn't like it much at first but for the first couple of times after each nail a tiny treat made her forget that I had just gave her a "pawdicure".


----------



## allick06

*Re: nail trimming*

I've used Benadryl to slightly sedate my girl and it helped to keep her calm enough to get through the vet visit so it may work on nail trimming, too. There's also a product called becalm and I've heard some pretty good things about it. If you're scared of clipping nails try a grinder, I use one at home and work!


----------



## briteday

*Re: nail trimming*

To address the OP, if your dog has never had nails clipped they are probably way long at this point. It may take up to a year to get them back to their normal length if you do the slow working up to it at one nail at a time, and then try to clip back a wee bit every two weeks. In the meanwhile your dog is still walking on the sides of the nails, walking back on his heels because the nail beds hurt the toe as the nails hit the ground, and joint problems are very common due to the abnormal walking gait. 

I had a foster dog like this and the vet suggested that we sedate the dog ( I think they used valium) and then he clipped the nails back to a proper length, all at once. DON'T DO THIS AT HOME! Since there is a fair amount of blood and nerve endings in the area, the dog came home with his feet bandaged for a few days, pain meds, and some additional mild sedatives to keep him quiet for a few days. At first I thought this was so extreme, but then think of putting the dog thru anxiety for the first few months as you desensitize doing one nail at a time, and then he will still be anxious to some degree as you do them every two weeks. One week of feeling not so great was a better trade off in my mind. Also, the dog has no memory of the procedure. When you clip the nails yourself you are bound to clip a quick now and again. Sometimes you have to start all over with the one nail at a time routine because now you have re-newed the dog's fear by cutting into a quick. 

Whatever you decide, when you get the nails back to a proper length, I suggest the dremel tool. I didn't buy it out of a dog catalog or store $$$, my husband found one on sale at a tool store for $8. It came with an assortment of attachments. Since I have small dogs I use the 1/4" drum sander with the 60 grit sandpaper on it. At first I would give my dogs a Benedryl tablet an hour before I filed them, to make them a little less antsy. And you will probably need someone to hold the dog the first few times, for your own safety as well as the dog's. First I trim the hair between the pads, and if you have a breed with hair on top of the paw then stick the nails thru the pantyhose to prevent the hair from getting caught in the rotary dremel drum. As you quickly swipe over each nail you will begin to learn what the nail looks like as you approach the quick. I usually work on two nails at a time, going back and forth so as not to get any one nail too hot from the sanding. Even if you go a bit too far and get a quick, you will only have swiped over the very tip of it and just a teeny bit of blood will appear after a minute or so. (If you use clippers and go to far, you can easily cut farther into the quick causing more pain and bleeding) I also use the 100 grit drum to soften the edges and file a little on the top of the tip of the nail, rounding it off a bit. With all the hair clipping and filing it only takes me about 10 minutes per dog. 

My neighbors were noticing that my dogs' nails are never overgrown, inquired who I was using, and the cost. I told them that I dremel the nails every other Sunday afternoon and they were welcome to bring their dogs to my front porch when I'm out there doing my dogs. Since the minimum charge around here is $5 per dog at the pet stores, the neighbors usually pay me to do their dogs' nails. So my family ends up getting pizza most Sunday nights!


----------



## bella's Mum

*Re: nail trimming*

is there a specific type of nail clipper you should use for a dog.
i have been using toe nail clippers then taking my pup for a long "urban walk" to file them down. is this okay or is their a specific sort of clippers that should be used?


----------



## missy_face

hey guys! thanks for all of the comments about nail trimming! it really is helping. I have a german shepard-rote-husky mix and he yelps so loud when i even touch his paws let alone bring out the dreadful nail clippers. I feel like he would have anxiety attacks but now he's more calm not though because he loves his treats! 

thanks again!


----------



## Shaina

I believe Curbside Prophet posted a video once on how to desensitize your dog to getting it's nails trimmed (I know the video was here, I *think* it was CP who posted it). It's a great video, but for the life of me I can't find it back...anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## thevelvetsnoot

I wont cut his nails cuz I am to afraid. any suggestions?[/QUOTE]

I just bought the "Peticure" and I LOVE IT!!! It took a few weeks to get them used to the noise but I use it once a week now and they don't mind at all- It's so crazy that I used to go through chasing them around and tackeling them to clip their nails- they hated it. I think the groomers who used to clip their nails hurt them or cut the quick- they used to HATE having their feet touched. It had to be fear of pain. I'm so happy it's gone and I don't ever have to clip again. The Peticure is a bit pricey but I'm told that a dremmel from Home Depot will do the same thing if you are comfortable using one. Well worth the investment in my opinion! MooShu & Mings Mom, Amy



Cbaker said:


> Could you please describe what your doing with the dremel ? Like what attachment are you using ect ?
> 
> It sounds like an idea that would work lol but I wouldnt know what bit to use.


The "Peticure" comes with an attachment on the top that (sort of ) saves the nail shavings from getting all over the place- I'm told it's really helpful for dogs with fur on their feet that may get caught in the dremmel. Otherwise they are the same tool. I LOVE the dremmel and can't say enough good things about it. I must warn it usually takes a little bit of positive re-inforcement treat giving to get used to! The noise, although it's not too loud, can scare them off.


----------



## Motebi

I use the dremel and I love it. 

Look here - it describes the use of one very well:

Dremel dog nails


----------



## thevelvetsnoot

Motebi said:


> I use the dremel and I love it.
> 
> Look here - it describes the use of one very well:
> 
> Dremel dog nails


How do you change the sanding bands? I'm having the hardest time trying to figure it out! Do I peel it off and shove another one over the round piece? I think there has to be a better way! Haalp!!


----------



## Motebi

There's a tiny screw on the tip of the sanding drum and you just losen that up and that makes changing bands real easy.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot

Motebi said:


> There's a tiny screw on the tip of the sanding drum and you just losen that up and that makes changing bands real easy.


Thanks Motebi! The video you forwarded me was super helpful. I'm going to go get it now & try and change it.


I did it! Thank you so much- I was afraid I wouldn't be able to put the new band on so I it's just been sitting there!! That was easy.


----------



## Don152

My dog really fights the clippers.. in fact two groomers at Petsmart gave up on her. But I have been able to introduce a dremmel to her.. First just massaging her paws often and praising, then letting her smell the dremmel and even lay next to it (turned off) while I watch her (so she does not decide its a toy).. then I took it (while still turned off) and rubbed a nail a little, just a second. Then praise and play. Now I am at the point where I can turn it on and do a few seconds (longer on the hind legs) and grind one nail. Right after that.. you know what… MORE praise. I expect in a month or two I will be fully able to keep her nails trimmed.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot

Don152 said:


> My dog really fights the clippers.. in fact two groomers at Petsmart gave up on her. But I have been able to introduce a dremmel to her.. First just massaging her paws often and praising, then letting her smell the dremmel and even lay next to it (turned off) while I watch her (so she does not decide its a toy).. then I took it (while still turned off) and rubbed a nail a little, just a second. Then praise and play. Now I am at the point where I can turn it on and do a few seconds (longer on the hind legs) and grind one nail. Right after that.. you know what… MORE praise. I expect in a month or two I will be fully able to keep her nails trimmed.


Isn't it amazing? I'm convinced that nail clipping hurts more than we know. Both my dogs are super tolerable to the things I put them through and the one thing they won't stand for is nail clipping. Thanks God for the dremmel!


----------



## spoodles

One of our dogs is just horrible about her nails being trimmed. We've brought her to a groomer and also to the vet. She has to be muzzled and it's very traumatic for all of us. I bought a dremel and it's like night and day. She doesn't mind it at all, which just shocks me.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot

I know! I felt the same way- totally surprised. It took a while to introduce them to it and get them used to the sound and the vibration but once I did ONE nail, they were fine. I think they were afraid it would hurt. I'm convinced that nail clipping hurts no matter what- I think some dogs paws are more sensitive than others but it must pinch down on a nerve on top of the quik. I think it's a mistake to compare dogs nails to humans.


----------



## poodleholic

*Re: Relating to the topic*



primalspy said:


> Hello, I have a question that relates to this topic. My wife and I just got a puppy labrador. I want to say that he is around 3 months old.
> I just tried to clip one of his sharp nails and he let out a little yelp...so I stopped in fear that maybe it is too soon. I have never had a "puppy" before. So my question is..."Do you have to wait until a certain age to cut the nails?" Also for those of you using the dremel, I believe that someone else asked what bit to use and soforth and no one answered.
> Thanks!



It's not too soon, however, you may not be placing the clipper correctly. I don't like nail clippers at all! A dremel is so much easier and faster. I have the mini mite, and use the sandpaper bit. I have Poodles, so place a nylon stocking (kneehighs) on - the nails pop through, so there's no danger of catching hair on their bracelets. Watch for ears, too, because if the dog dips his head to sniff or bite at the dremel, it can catch hair on the ears. I usually pull my dogs's ears up, and put a velvet scrunchy around them (loosely). An excellent site to learn how to dremel is DoberDawn - here:
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/index.html

How to dremel is on the left side bar.


----------



## Pai

Meghan&Pedro said:


> If you know how to follow ridges on the bottom side of the nails, it will let you know where the quick is - even on a black nail.


The ridge under the nail shows where it's safe to cut, right? No ridge = the quick part of the nail?


----------



## hungover

having accidentally once cut through the quick put me off doing the nails until i found the quickfinder clippers.

They have three led.s that act like traffic lights.

red means do not cut
amber means you are close to the vein
green- you're good to go.

be advised that they are sold if different sizes depending on the size of your dog.

They do take a while to get used to but are great for rebuilding your confidence


----------



## Leni

Buy PediPaws...it will take you a couple weeks to get him used to it but it works good.Turn it on and lay it down next to your dog or on your dog and convince him it will not hurt. It took me 2 weeks but I have a dog that didn't even want you to touch her foot and now she lets me use it..


----------



## chrisb

Maybe we should try a dremel on Shelb. She's terrible with nail cuttings. The poor thing whines and cries so loud. Then every once in a while, when DH goes to cut she'll pull back and her nail will get cut to short. Ugh! So then she starts to bleed. I always hate when it's time for nail cuttings. I make DH do it, because her nails are so thick, i'd never be able to get the clippers through them.

chris


----------



## Love's_Sophie

I use a combination of sharp nail trimmers, and a dremel; Some dogs do not tolerate the dremel, so I use the trimmers on them exclusively. Most dogs however, I will trim off the long excess using regular trimmers and then dremel the edges smooth. On dogs that don't care for the nail clippers I use the dremel. I make sure the nail trimmers are sharp, too, because then there's less chance of them simply 'breaking' the nail off...when the trimmer doesn't cut smoothly or easily anymore, I get new ones.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

I use a Dremel and it is the only way to go. If a dog's nails have gotten excessively long, you can trim them back much more aggressively with the Dremel. You can remove minuscule amounts of nail every couple of days, and the nails will be at a reasonable length in a much shorter time than with clippers. It's safer and more comfortable for the dog as well.

My dog never liked having his nails trimmed with clippers. He'll tolerate it, but only just. With the Dremel, he'll fall asleep in my lap while I'm trimming. It's all in how you desensitize the animal to it. My dog is not a laid back kind of guy, but there is no stress involved with this method.

PS: it's important that the drum is rotating away from the nail. If the drum is rotating into the nail, you will transmit an uncomfortable vibration into the dog's toe. Even normally calm dogs may wig out when that happens.


----------



## Fireboss

Ok, I have the same issue, my dog just goes nuts when i have tried to trim her nails. I got the pedicure and she does not mind it until she hears and feels the nail being trimmed. Then she is just dangerous. It stresses everyone. One of you said they give Benadryl to the dog to calm the dog down. How well does it work, how big was the dog. What else works, I would rather put the dog into sleepy land for 10 minutes than still run the risk of getting bit. Ten minutes is small price, I can do the job quick. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Graco22

> One of you said they give Benadryl to the dog to calm the dog down. How well does it work, how big was the dog.



Training trumps drugging in my book, any day. If you do not have the know how and means to train her, I suggest you take her to a trainer or groomer and save both her and your the trauma. And to add to the Benadry, I have yet to see it be effective in "calming" any dog. Many times, it works the opposite, and any calming you may get from it, is immediately lost as soon as the dog's adrenalin/excitability starts up.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

Graco22 said:


> And to add to the Benadry, I have yet to see it be effective in "calming" any dog. Many times, it works the opposite, and any calming you may get from it, is immediately lost as soon as the dog's adrenalin/excitability starts up.


I've never dosed a dog with Benadryl, but I know it puts me in a foul mood. I don't know if my reaction to it is common but it makes me really sleepy and hypersensitive to touch--and grouchy(!). If it worked the same way on a dog, it would almost guarantee you'd get bit.

Surgery and drugs are not substitutes for training and socialization.


----------



## BorderGal

My oldest Border Collie is 12-1/2 and we've been doing this since I rescued her as a 6 week old pup and she still acts like I am going to murder her, tho she would never try to bite me.

Remember that dogs have a lot of nerves in their paws, and many are over-sensitive to the touch, so sometimes wrapping a small hand towel around it will help.

I also use the dremmel and once the dog gets used to the noise, it's usually ok. You probably have a 2-person job on your hands, at least for quite a while, and you might as your vet about some Ace if the OTC calming tabs don't work.

Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## ValtheAussie

My dog was traumatized at the vet's office where 2 techs held the poor dog down and clipped his nails while he wailed like a banshee.

That being said, I will be changing vets and will also be introducing the clippers to this dog very, very, very slowly and easily and carefully.


----------



## kimel

The Dremel is the humane way to go if you can get them to tolerate it. I found that the rechargable worked better than the corded because a) no cord to fool with, b) lighter and c) less high pitched whine.

Elle tolerates front paws just fine but is a bit squirmy for the back paws so the wife helps when we do those. I tip them bi-weekly and trim down more every 4 to 6 weeks. Kind of depends on what we have been doing. If lots of walking on concrete, asphalt, etc. they don't need the full trim as often; tipping takes care of it.

I'm not a big fan of drugs for grooming. Now with my previous dog drugs were a necessity on the 4th of July...better for all concerned.


----------



## Hound

Clipping your dog’s claws can be a very strenuous process. Dogs can be very wiggly and restless. An effective way that I have been doing is to have my dog lie on his side. I use my arm and my upper body to restrain my dog, while my hands hold one paw and trim the nails. I keep my arm gently over the dog’s neck to prevent his head from moving especially when I’m trimming the front paw. Try this method too. It might just work with your dog.


----------



## Nevythesevla

For the first 10 months of having my new blue heeler pup, we couldn't get near him with the clippers either without having to sit on him. So we just let it go for a long time cause he was wearing down his claws good enough just running around constantly. I then started to have him watch me as I cut my fingernails and every now and then ask for his paw and I'd try to trim his nail. But he was either too antsy or licking the paw I was trying to trim. Then I finally decided to use the peanut butter idea, and it was wonderful. I smeared peanut butter on the fridge just at his head level and he stood there in front of the fridge so busy licking the peanut butter off it he wasn't even paying attention to me picking up all his feet and trimming all his nails. It worked great for starters, and no fight or tension.


----------



## sachikuga

Thanks..
i made a new knowledge today


----------



## Freya

exotic said:


> I use a dremel on my dogs. It can take some time to get used to it, but it's worth it IMO.


I do the same


----------



## jenny54

I think dremel is the best. This blogger did a good post on how to get started http://www.petdogblog.com/dog-nail-trimming-with-a-dremel/


----------



## PittViper

I bought the cheapest dremel for my dog and it works great. I found out from a groomer that that is what she and other groomers use, so I gave it a try. Works well.


----------



## ShelterPups

all4thedogs said:


> Hey Midian, where in MO are you? I live just outside of Springfield


 I'm in Missouri also! Not far from SPFD, I'm in Camdenton.


----------



## Umpire

I remember I play with Harley nails i never personally like cutting a dogs nail even in my grooming class i was afraid of cutting the quick. ususally i just take the dogs to some local pet place and do for $10 dollars sometimes its funny how a dog hides behind me (lol) the other whines and whimpers But they tolerated enough for them to do it without an issue.


----------



## Acharyriordan

Thanks for the tips. My dog would always mess around when I want to clip his nails. Then his nails would look awful.


----------



## Aussie27

Cali used to absolutely despise getting her nails done, but my mom and I came up with a method that allowed me to trim all her nails with only an occasional wiggle.

We just ripped a piece of cheese in many little pieces and since my mom was the one holding Cali, she'd hide a piece in her hand to distract Cali. The first couple nails, Cali still wiggled and squirmed and basically was half demon, but after she realized that she got a piece of cheese for each nail that she got done, she stopped wiggling and behaved quite well.


----------



## susanjbc

Thank you so much for a great solution! Long story short, I have family coming to live with us with a big dog, and they are afraid to clip his nails. The vet charges so much, and right now, they can't afford that kind of even small expense. I clip my kitties nails (pretty easy since it's easy to see the quick), but I figure I can do it. Despite being part Pit, he's also part Lab, and his disposition is awesome. The worst thing he does is go for the cats' food and kitty litter roca. Anyway, I'm going to follow your advice and give it a try. Wish me luck!


----------



## jellybeaned67

ive found another perfect solution to trimming our dogs nails ...who was very agressive towards me and others trying ...ive tried to be patient slowly introducing the clippers , paw massages and food etc ..but nothing seemed to work ...so i got my husband to make a small wooden box with a latch on top and a small hole..i glued harsh sandpaper all around the box..then i would place a bone or treat in the box and padlock it....so the dog can smell the treat but cant get to it ...it would drive him mad getting to the treat ...hence scratching at the box ..at the end of the day i would give him the treat and do the same procedure every week ..and IT WORKS !!! i dont have to stress about it anymore and my dog is doing all the trimming himself ...


----------



## Drodes

I haven't read all the comments so excuse me if I'm repeating advice... But one thing that has helped me emmensly is exercise before trimming. I use and love the dremmel-style tool and found it to be most effective for my 1- yr old Aussie and 8 mo old gsd pup. I noticed that both of them are a little more fidgety if I trim without exercising them.. Same concept with baths. Hope this helps someone!!!


----------



## mikebusano

I understand you OP, its hard to do nail trimming. 

I always got mine done by a groomer.


----------

